# Mlf-too long?!!



## ERASMO (May 27, 2010)

I am making the sangiacomo chard frozen bucket and accidently waited 8 weeks instead of the instructions 6 weeks to end the mlf. Do you think this is going to be a problem?


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2010)

No problem. But, I would not end MLF. Who told you to end it and how. More info..
What kind of culture did you use. 
What have you done from the beginning.


----------



## Racer (May 27, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong in having let it go a little longer. As long as it was under an airlock the wine should be fine.


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2010)

If you wanted to end it Lysozyme is the way to go but Id let it finish myself, cooler temps will make MLF go longer. Ive had one go about 3 months though so I woldnt worry, just make sure that when its done you sulfite it.


----------



## ERASMO (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

The directions say to add the MLF bacteria and let it go for six weeks stirring every couple days. After that add k meta and pot. sorbate. Than clarify.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

ERASMO said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The directions say to add the MLF bacteria and let it go for six weeks stirring every couple days. After that add k meta and pot. sorbate. Than clarify.


*NEVER !* add Sorbate to a wine that went thru MLF!
Where you get those directions? No reason to stir.


----------



## rawlus (May 28, 2010)

calendar-based time estimates in winemaking, while they may make the process more accessible to noobies, are grossly inaccurate. MLF can take anywhere from a few weeks to several months. and i would never followup MLF with sorbate. ever.


----------



## ERASMO (May 28, 2010)

https://secure.midwestsupplies.com/index.php/aitdownloadablefiles/download/aitfile/aitfile_id/1744/

Please take a look at the directions from midwest.

Thanks

Any suggestions??


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

1st the directions say to stir every 2 weeks not couple of days as you said.
Directions are a guide. In wine some ferment fast some slow for the same wine. So these are guidelines. I usually let my MLF wine sit a min of 2 months as it is very hard so say when it stops.
Juice wines take much longer than kits. So, I would bulk age it 6+ months.
I am surprised they say to add sorbate. 
1st its not needed if you plan on bulk aging. 
2nd if you add it will impart a geranium taste to your wine.
3rd let it age
You will be surprised how your bulk wine will taste as it ages.
Trust us.. We been there...


----------



## ERASMO (May 28, 2010)

Tom

Thanks for the info.

I was going to bulk age.

I only stirred twice a week.

I appreciate the help.

Would you recommend the k-meta and no sorbate?

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

Yes
K-meta (1/4tsp) after MLF is finished none before and every 3 months


----------



## ERASMO (May 28, 2010)

How do you tell when MLF is done?


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

Ahh great question. Unless you have a way of testing ($$) you cant. You cant do a visual or by gravity. Hence let it sit.


----------



## rawlus (May 28, 2010)

time usually solves the problem.. but for the curious with some extra $ to spend, the accuvin malic acid test kit is decent for monitoring the progress of MLF and determining the completion of MLF.
http://www.accuvin.com/Products L-Malic Acid.html


----------



## ERASMO (May 28, 2010)

thanks for all the info.


----------

